# Problemas Wunderground



## Werk_AG (9 Jan 2018 às 23:18)

Alguem tem notado problemas com o upload de dados para o Wunderground?
Visitando o mapa em https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap não existem dados para qualquer estação que se escolha, todas, em Portugal e não só, aparecem como se estivessem offline. IE, Chrome dá igual.
Já alguem notou isto, ou só está a acontecer comigo?


----------



## keipha (9 Jan 2018 às 23:21)

Também estou com o mesmo problema. Aliás na área pessoal aparece como não tendo nenhuma estação registada. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 23:41)

Igual por aqui!


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2018 às 23:43)

Boas, problema relatado no tópico da netatmo... varias estações não são reconhecidas, dados errados, faltas de gráficos, estações com localização no mar etc...
https://apicommunity.wunderground.c...reply-list[settings][page]=2#topic-reply-list


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Jan 2018 às 05:23)

Obrigado.

Após alguma pesquisa, consegui verificar que existem relatos de problemas em todas as partes do mundo.
Imagino a agitação que anda por lá, seja o "lá" onde for.

Cumprimentos


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

Boas, ao que parece os problemas de rede do WU estão agora resolvidos... As estações vão começar a reaparecer de novo...Esperemos

Dear PWS Owner,

We want to take the time to acknowledge, explain and apologize for the PWS network issues that you may have experienced over the past week. We’re happy to say the issues are now resolved and your service is fully restored.

The interruption of service was related to the hot patches applied to our servers to correct the recent Intel hardware security flaws. We can say with 100% confidence that the data you share with us is completely safe. The patches required systems to be rebooted and, as these systems came back online, many of them did not boot up cleanly.

Weather Underground was founded 23 years ago and some of the code and infrastructure supporting the PWS Network still date back to 1994. We invested significant resources to modernize that infrastructure in 2017 and those updates are nearly complete.

We thank you for your loyalty over the years in contributing to the World’s Largest PWS Network and look forward to continue serving you.


The WU Team


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2018 às 01:47)

Ainda estão com imensas limitações, as estações só estão com dados de 10 em 10 minutos nos gráficos.


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

remember disse:


> Boas, ao que parece os problemas de rede do WU estão agora resolvidos... As estações vão começar a reaparecer de novo...Esperemos
> 
> Dear PWS Owner,
> 
> ...


Também recebi hoje um mail igual.
Esperemos que as Netatmo sejam inseridas também, como antigamente.


----------



## RSS (15 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

ct1gnd disse:


> Também recebi hoje um mail igual.
> Esperemos que as Netatmo sejam inseridas também, como antigamente.



Viva !

Hoje a WU não me escreveu 

Mas escreveu-me a Alexandra 

Hi Rui, 

Thank you for your email. 

We are in contact with Weather Underground at the moment to work on improving this service, we thank you for your patience.

Best wishes for this new year


Alexandra
Netatmo Customer Service


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Hoje a WU não me escreveu
> 
> ...


Pensei que a Alexandra só me escrevia a mim..Então a coisa ainda se vai compor. Mas depois lá vem novo problema 2 estações no mesmo sitio.


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 18:33)

Hoje o WU não apresenta estatisticas. Não se consegue ver as máximas, minimas etc. É geral?


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2018 às 11:05)

Por cá só estou com problemas na webcam....tambem só ligo o pc para descarregar dados e actualizar ao fim de semana.


----------



## remember (28 Mai 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia, 

Depois de muito pesquisar, continuo sem encontrar muita informação, apenas "rumores" que não passam disso mesmo, mas realmente a situação está estranha...
Tenho encontrado informação de que WU passara a ser um serviço apenas pago, tendo eles interesse nos dados das nossas "PWS".
Alguém confirma? Alguém com mais informações? Os stickers deixaram de ter dados e pelo menos que eu saiba toda a rede netatmo software está off desde o dia 24/05, funcionando todos os produtos da marca weathermap e mynetatmo.


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Jun 2018 às 04:03)

Se queres ter acesso aos dados que lhes envias de borla, vais ter de pagar! Acabaram-se as API key gratuitas até para quem lhes fornece a comida.
Será que a gente precisa da WU para alguma coisa? Pessoalmente não me faz falta nenhuma.
Quando me cancelarem as minhas API keys, cancelo as minhas estações no WU. Parece justo!


----------



## remember (3 Jun 2018 às 23:41)

Werk_AG disse:


> Se queres ter acesso aos dados que lhes envias de borla, vais ter de pagar! Acabaram-se as API key gratuitas até para quem lhes fornece a comida.
> Será que a gente precisa da WU para alguma coisa? Pessoalmente não me faz falta nenhuma.
> Quando me cancelarem as minhas API keys, cancelo as minhas estações no WU. Parece justo!



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## remember (29 Mar 2019 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

bem me parecia que existia um tópico para tal, para mim continuam os problemas!

Primeira Foto:
- Aparecem valores em C e F(mapa)
- Não consigo ver o mapa (chrome)
- mph em vez de km/h
- os botões de troca de unidades já funcionam, mas a assumir as particularidades anteriores.








Segunda Foto:

- Os valores apresentados de máximos, mínimos e médias continuam errados
- os gráficos de temperatura continuam com valores arredondados






Se calhar a intenção é limpar a plataforma, se é que me entendem.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2019 às 11:16)

Yep, como disse no seguimento livre, desde que a WU foi comprada pela IBM, que a equipa das estações amadoras foi quase toda despedida. Não só parece que não sabem o que andam a fazer, como têm severas limitações de pessoal.


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2019 às 17:36)

Boas,

Segundo um membro do forum https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=33651.1725 para quem quiser voltar ao site antigo e com actualizações rapid fire, basta copiar este link e substituir o XXXXXXX pela ID da vossa estação ou da estação que pretendem seguir.

Pelos vistos é possível manter/aceder  ao aspecto anterior, não percebo porque fizeram esta mudança tão má, cheia de erros  e  já com milhares de reclamações.

Link:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?id=xxxxxxx#history


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Segundo um membro do forum https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=33651.1725 para quem quiser voltar ao site antigo e com actualizações rapid fire, basta copiar este link e substituir o XXXXXXX pela ID da vossa estação ou da estação que pretendem seguir.
> 
> ...


Feito!  Uma pessoa até fica sem vontade de relatar com aquela porcaria atual...  Obrigado


----------



## remember (2 Abr 2019 às 23:22)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Segundo um membro do forum https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=33651.1725 para quem quiser voltar ao site antigo e com actualizações rapid fire, basta copiar este link e substituir o XXXXXXX pela ID da vossa estação ou da estação que pretendem seguir.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda já alterei na assinatura, estava farto daquela trapalhada!


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2019 às 22:05)

Tambem já andava à nora....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2019 às 23:18)

É sensação minha ou o próprio site antigo já dá erros? 
É que, no meu caso, desde as 19:40 de hoje que não tenho as tabelas meteorológicas, os gráficos, o mapa não aparece e o menu está muito estranho.


----------



## cmg (12 Mai 2019 às 21:02)

Boas
Não sei se tem alguma coisa a ver mas tenho uma APP no Android, WeatherStation e, desde há cerca de 9 dias, deixou de receber os dados que a minha estação envia para o  WeatherWondergroud. 
Alguém tem/teve o mesmo problema? 
Obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (15 Mai 2019 às 17:44)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> Não sei se tem alguma coisa a ver mas tenho uma APP no Android, WeatherStation e, desde há cerca de 9 dias, deixou de receber os dados que a minha estação envia para o  WeatherWondergroud.
> Alguém tem/teve o mesmo problema?
> Obrigado
> ...



Actualização: Desinstalei e voltei a instalar. Ao adicionar a estação, a app actualiza os dados mas depois nunca mais. Também deixei de ver as outras estações no mapa. 
Cumps

Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2019 às 00:58)

Agora parece ter berrado de vez, já nem consigo entrar com o link antigo  só mesmo com essa amostra cheia de erros a que eles chamam de novo visual


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2019 às 01:26)

Sim, o link antigo foi abaixo. Houve até um grande drama no WXForum, que até os developers que estavam a ler o fórum desistiram de o fazer. Pelos vistos estão sem vontade nenhuma de colocar as coisas a funcionar decentemente a tempo, muita influência da IBM e da Weather Company... Enfim.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Mai 2019 às 00:27)

desde há umas semanas que nenhuma das minhas estações mostra as previsões e condições atuais neste templete
alguem sabe como resolver o problema ou algum templete alternativo?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2019 às 00:47)

Verifica se o template tem alguma atualização. Alguns templates estão a utilizar outros serviços de previsões como o DarkSky porque o Wunderground mudou a forma como as previsões podem ser acedidas por desenvolvedores de templates, sites e programas...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jun 2019 às 11:23)

Agora não há nada que nos disponibilize as nossas EMs na net????


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2019 às 11:36)

O Wunderground clássico voltou a funcionar. E claro que há - o Wunderground. 

E o PWS Weather, o Windy, o WOW da MetOffice, o WeatherCloud, etc etc.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jun 2019 às 11:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Wunderground clássico voltou a funcionar. E claro que há - o Wunderground.
> 
> E o PWS Weather, o Windy, o WOW da MetOffice, o WeatherCloud, etc etc.



Boas
Tambem tentei agora e parece que começo a carburar...


----------



## cmg (8 Jun 2019 às 13:12)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Tambem tentei agora e parece que começo a carburar...


A app da Android, WeatherStation continua a não funcionar com eles. 

Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jul 2019 às 16:01)

O Wunderground parece que deixou de mostrar dados das nossas estações. 
Já estou farto disto, acho que vou mudar para outro software.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2019 às 18:10)

Não deixou, o link velho que consistia em ter as letras pequenas para abrir o site clássico é que deixou de funcionar (redirecionando para o site novo e mostrando a página sem dados, só com o ID da estação em maiúscula), oficializando assim a morte do site clássico. O site novo é uma afronta para qualquer meteolouco (e mesmo não meteolouco), tem pouca informação e mal dispersa, não tem casas decimais na temperatura (nem nos gráficos...), e ainda tem todo o tipo de bugs. Há meses que andam a prometer que vão resolver isso, mas estão se a mostrar simplesmente desinteressados.

Foi uma das razões que usei um template para abrir a minha própria página básica, mas mesmo essa requer alguma manutenção e dedicação para mostrar aquilo que quero que mostre mesmo. Enfim.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2019 às 21:44)

Boas,

parece que finalmente decidiram colocar as temperaturas com as casas decimais, pelo menos já é uma melhoria.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2019 às 02:20)

Já fica mais utilizável, gráficos e observações precisas como dantes são o essencial... Falta muito para chegar aos calcanhares do site velho mas é a mudança mais significativa até agora.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 16:33)

Boa tarde
estou a adicionar estações à minha conta WU .
Coloco os ID e pass no cumulus mas não passam para o WU
alguém tem ideia do que poderá ser?


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2019 às 18:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa tarde
> estou a adicionar estações à minha conta WU .
> Coloco os ID e pass no cumulus mas não passam para o WU
> alguém tem ideia do que poderá ser?



Boa tarde,

Dê-me as informações de uma de suas estações (marca -modelo) Eu colocá-lo temporariamente na minha conta, eu dou-lhe ID-KEY, você configurar CUMULUS.
Funciona: problema de configuração com você (conta WU)
Não funciona: CUMULUS config problem (port com).


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 19:55)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dê-me as informações de uma de suas estações (marca -modelo) Eu colocá-lo temporariamente na minha conta, eu dou-lhe ID-KEY, você configurar CUMULUS.
> Funciona: problema de configuração com você (conta WU)
> Não funciona: CUMULUS config problem (port com).


IMOURA6 DAVIS VUE


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2019 às 20:09)

Station ID:
IALJUB1
Station Key:
zMsnNYZN

Para colocar cumulus e me avisar quando estiver pronto


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 22:04)

Ok


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 22:19)

O meu cumulus não tem espaço para colocar o Key
 So para a password do wu


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2019 às 22:26)

Aqui está o problema (estou ligando) sem senhas WU, você tem que colocar a KEY (* zMsnNYZN*) chave da estação
Apenas em cumulus: Station ID:* IALJUB1* Station Key:* zMsnNYZN*
Atenção, é necessário respeitar as letras maiúsculas e minúsculas


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 22:31)

Toby disse:


> Aqui está o problema (estou ligando) sem senhas WU, você tem que colocar a KEY (* zMsnNYZN*) chave da estação
> Apenas em cumulus: Station ID:* IALJUB1* Station Key:* zMsnNYZN*
> Atenção, é necessário respeitar as letras maiúsculas e minúsculas


ok já fiz isso


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 22:50)

já está resolvido


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Eu vejo que IMOURA6 é visível novamente, o problema era a KEY/chave?


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Toby disse:


> Eu vejo que IMOURA6 é visível novamente, o problema era a KEY/chave?


sim era isso, já estou a por a KEy em todas


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2019 às 23:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> sim era isso, já estou a por a KEy em todas


On dit en Belgique: une tête + une tête = 3 têtes


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2019 às 23:23)

Toby disse:


> On dit en Belgique: une tête + une tête = 3 têtes


daqui a pouco envio os novos codigos


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Nov 2021 às 23:43)

Alguém sabe se ainda dá para usar estes widgets?


----------

